
Stem Is Overrated - fortran77
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/09/college-not-job-prep/597487/
======
Excel_Wizard
>The argument for yeomanship also fails to acknowledge that the high cost of
college makes it an iffy proposition if the only purpose is to find a well-
paying job. The economists John Schmitt and Heather Boushey found that among
24-to-35-year-olds, almost 20 percent of college graduates “actually do no
better than their counterparts who left school after high school,” even before
taking college debt into account.

This particular point is a very strange argument. Lumping all college majors
together and saying that the 20% of the group has an income problem is
ludicrous. It's obviously true that the people who majored in pursuit of a
well-paying job are less likely to be this troubled 20%. So the author argues
that the existence of this troubled 20% means that you should give up on the
idea of the pay-oriented major? Does not follow.

~~~
sixplusone
And isn't it plausible that the top X% of highschool graduates don't go to
college because they found a lucrative position? Especially for men, hard
labor still pays well without needing a diploma.

